# Using my garage/utility room as a hobbyist woodworking shop



## TeshCB (16 Jun 2019)

Hello friends, 

After many years of using my garage as a junk storeroom and a utility room. I finally cleared out the junk, and now I am left with a utility room on one side and a workshop on the other side. 

The issue I have is that when I cut wood or sand anything, the sawdust goes everywhere including the utility area. I was looking at a dust extraction system which seems great for power tools. However, I am looking for good solutions for non-power hand tools.

The Ideas that I have come up with so far are as follows:

•	Separate the workshop and utility room with a plastic curtain that can be easily opened and closed.
•	Use a downdraft dust extractor.
•	Create a side standing dust extractor.
•	Cut and sand wood at the end of the garden away from everyone.

I would greatly appreciate if anyone has any tips that can help me solve this issue. I do not think my Mrs will be happy as things are now. 

Thank you for reading my post and I look forward to your great ideas.
Tesh (homer)


----------



## sunnybob (16 Jun 2019)

Any work on wood produces dust.
Hand tools even planes, produce fine dust that can barely be seen and hangs in the air for hours and is extremely harmful to you and your family.
Youre going to get dozens of different recommendations on equipment, but you ABSOLUTELY MUST include the entire woodworking area in your plans.


----------



## RobinBHM (16 Jun 2019)

I think a curtain is a good start - fine dust spreads a long way in the air and is very difficult to fully capture at sourcd.

Obviously use dust extraction where you can. I use a henry to connect to stuff like festool track saw etc - its a pretty powerful vacuum with cheap replacement hepa bags.

You can get extracted hand sanding blocks -combined with abranet they will work pretty well.


----------



## Steve Maskery (16 Jun 2019)

+1 for the Abranet-type sanding blocks. But a word of caution - make sure you use a vac that has variable speed. You need it low for sanding. If you have a vac with a big suck, you will find it difficult to move the sanding block, as it will be stuck down. And an electric sander can be even worse - the disk stays where it is and the body vibrates like mad!

If you have a lot of dust in the air, a Microclene does a decent job, although it is better to avoid that situation in the first place.

I recently upgraded the air filteron my HVLP DX (for P/T mainly) and it has done wonders for the general cleanliness of the workshop.


----------



## Rorschach (16 Jun 2019)

I was just about to say the same thing. You need some way of regulating the suction if you are using abranet other wise the sanding block/ROS will just stick in place. My heavy 6" ROS will hold itself to a vertical surface on full suction.


----------



## TeshCB (16 Jun 2019)

Sorry I tried to include images but I was prevented from doing so.

Anyways, I have a two double windows and a double door which I keep open. This should help with the ventilation however I totally agree with you and will look at a proper dust extractor and air purifier.

Thank you very much.


----------



## sunnybob (16 Jun 2019)

you will learn over time that nothing is enough to keep dust down. :roll: 
I only have a single garage workshop, I have roller doors at both ends, and I have a ducted extraction system to all the stationary machines.... And the place is STILL covered in dust! :shock: :shock: :roll: :roll: (hammer)


----------



## Stanleymonkey (16 Jun 2019)

Have you seen the low power fans that run continuously and pass air through a filter - they circulate air and trap and remove a reasonable amount of particulate. Can't think of the proper name - need a coffee right now!

Quite a lot of woodworkers have them, lots of home made versions on line where they adapted the right kind of fan. Something you can experiment with and leave running on a timer for a few hours after you have finished for the day


----------



## RickG (19 Jun 2019)

TeshCB":fhl5mzur said:


> Sorry I tried to include images but I was prevented from doing so.
> 
> Anyways, I have a two double windows and a double door which I keep open. This should help with the ventilation however I totally agree with you and will look at a proper dust extractor and air purifier.
> 
> Thank you very much.


I work in a single garage with the lathe near the door. I used to always work with the door open. On the face of it it's good for ventilation and letting the dust out. Except I found that gusts of wind also come in, lifting the dust and bits can get in your eyes and making things worse.


----------



## woodbloke66 (19 Jun 2019)

Steve Maskery":372lf991 said:


> +1 for the Abranet-type sanding blocks. But a word of caution - make sure you use a vac that has variable speed. You need it low for sanding. If you have a vac with a big suck, you will find it difficult to move the sanding block, as it will be stuck down.



Dunno about that one Steve...I use a big Numatic NVD750 that'll suck out your wisdom teeth if you get too close and thus far, hand sanding with the Abranet sander *and* abrasives hasn't caused any problems. It can be slightly difficult to push sometimes but that's about as far as it goes - Rob


----------

